
What Engineers Found When They Tore Apart Tesla's Model 3 [video] - neya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj1a8rdX6DU
======
solarkraft
Bloomberg loves to recycle Tesla news with less information. The original
announcement by Munro on Autoline has already been posted here.

